# مقاييس إختيار شريك الحياة



## mina1 (18 مارس 2007)

*مقاييس إختيار شريك الحياة 

لنيافة الأنبا موسى اسقف الشباب

       كثيراً ما يتساءل المقبلون على الزواج "كم يكون الفارق المثالى فى العمر بين الخطيبين؟" أو "هناك فارق تعليمى كبير بيننا فهل أوافق؟" أو "هى من عائلة أرستقراطية وأنا نشأت فى بيئة شعبية فهل يتناسب زواجنا".



       ليس لمثل هذه الأسئلة ردود محددة، فلا يمكن - مثلاً - أن نقرر مدى عمرياً معيناً بين الخطيبين يصلح أن يطبق فى كل حالات الإرتباط إنما هناك مقاييس عامة فى الإختيار من بينها فارق السن. 


مقاييس الإختيار الزيجى : 
        أ- مقاييس داخلية :
1- حد أدنى من التعاطف والتجاذب النفسى المتبادل. 
2- حد أدنى من التناسب فى الطباع. 
3- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على قيم أخلاقية أساسية. 
4- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على أهداف مشتركة فى الحياة. 
5- حد أدنى من التناسب الروحى. 

ب- مقاييس خارجية : 
1- الخصائص الجسمانية.
2- التناسب فى العمر. 
3- التناسب فى المستوى الثقافى والتعليمى. 
4- التناسب فى المستوى الاجتماعى. 
5- الإمكانات الإقتصادية اللازمة لإتمام الزواج. 
ويأتى القرار المناسب نتيجة للمحصلة النهائية لهذه المقاييس مجتمعة، ولكى يتمكن كل من الخطيبين من التأكد من صلاحية كل منهما للآخر ينبغى أن يأخذ فى الإعتبار الاحتياطات التالية:

1- الوضوح مع النفس : وبالتالى الصراحة التامة مع الآخر والمكاشفة المتبادلة بلا تمثيل، ولا تزييف للحقائق ولا إخفاء لأمور لها علاقة بحياتهما المشتركة المقبلة. 

2- إتاحة فرصة كافية للتعرف : كل واحد على طباع الآخر عن قرب من خلال الأحاديث، والمواقف والمفاجآت المختلفة، وهذا يتطلب أن تكون فترة الخطبة كافية، بلا تسرع ولا تعجل.

3- الإستعداد المتبادل لقبول الآخر المختلف : "عنى" والتكيف على طباعه حتى لو استلزم ذلك "منى" التنازل عن أمور أفضلها ولا تروق له، أو تعديل سلوكيات وإتجاهات تعوقنى عن التفاهم معه والتلاقى به.. هذا هو أهم احتياط يؤخذ فى الإعتبار من أجل زواج ناجح. 

4- تحكيم العقل وعدم الانجراف مع تيار العاطفة : حيث العاطفة الرومانسية خيالية، وتلتمس العذر لكل العيوب حتى الجوهرية منها، وتؤجل تصحيح الإتجاهات الخاطئة، وتضعف الإستعداد للتغير إلى الأفضل، فالعاطفة غير المتعقلة توهم الخطيبين بعدم وجود أية إختلافات، وتصور لهما استحالة حدوث أية مشكلات مستقبلية. 


        لو وضع كل خطيبين فى إعتبارهما هذه الإحتياطات الأربعة أو دربا نفسيهما على العمل بها، ثم أعادا النظر إلى المقاييس السابقة لصارت الرؤية أكثر وضوحاً، ولأختفى التردد فى صنع قرار الإرتباط. فمن كان لديهما استعداد قبول الاختلافات والتكيف عليها أمكنهما تحقيق التناسب الكافى الذى يؤدى غيابه إلى أغلب الخلافات الزوجية. 


        أما بقية المقاييس الداخلية الأخرى فيمكن اكتشافها بغير صعوبة مادام هناك الوضوح، والفرصة الكافية، والعقل الواعى، حيث يمكن بلا عناء التعرف على وجود قيم وأهداف مشتركة، أما التناسب الروحى فهذا أمر يمكن إكتشافه أيضاً من خلال المواقف المختلفة، ويمكن أيضاً أن يجتذب أحدهما الآخر للمسيح فيكون الزواج سبب خلاص مشترك. 


        المقاييس الداخلية للإختيار - إذن - تشكل الأساس الراسخ للزواج، ولكن لا ينبغى أن نتجاهل المقاييس الخارجية: فكلما كان السن متقارباً كلما كان ذلك أفضل ولكن ليست هذه هى القاعدة الثابتة، إذ تلعب ديناميكية الشخصية دورها المهم، فتوجد شخصيات قادرة على تجاوز فارق السن، 


        وشخصيات أخرى قد أصابتها شيخوخة نفسية مبكرة برغم صغر السن.. فالعبرة - إذن - بفاعلية الشخصية. 


        كذلك كلما كان هناك تقارب فى المستوى التعليمى كلما كان ذلك مفضلاً، ولكن هناك شخصيات ذات مستوى تعليمى أقل، ولكنها قادرة على تعويض نقص التعليم بمضاعفة التثقيف الذاتى، بينما هناك شخصيات أخرى متعلمة ولكنها غير قادرة على التفكير السليم والحوار الفعال، والنظرة الموضوعية للأمور، فالعبرة - إذن - بفاعلية الشخصية. 


       كذلك يفضل أن يكون المستوى الاجتماعى والاقتصادى بين الشريكين متقارباً حيث يمكن للعائلتين التعامل بحرية مادام المستوى متناسباً، ولكن العبرة بمدى الحب الحقيقى بين الزوجين حيث يتجاوز الحب كل الفوارق الإجتماعية، ولكن زيجات من هذا النوع قد تتحداها صعوبات فى التعامل بين العائلتين كلما كانت الفجوة كبيرة بين الطرفين.


        والخلاصة أنه يجب على المقبلين على الزواج التأكد من توافر المقاييس الداخلية، مع أغلب المقاييس الخارجية من أجل زواج ناجح.. وبرغم أن المحبة واستعداد قبول الآخر كما هو، ومن حيث هو، تتجاوز الفجوات، وتصالح المتناقضات، إلا أنه لا يفضل ضياع التناسب فى أكثر من مقياس خارجى واحد.. فقد نتجاوز عن فارق عمر كبير بعض الشئ، ولكن لا تتجاوز عن فارق تعليمى واجتماعى بأن واحد. 


أخيراً ينبغى أن نلتفت إلى ملاحظة مهمة.. إن إختيار شريك الحياة ليس إلا بداية لمرحلة طويلة من الإكتشاف المستمر لشخصية الآخر، والتكيف الدائم مع طباعه من خلال التفاهم والتنازل عن "تحيزاتى" حباً بالآخر الحب الذى يحتمل كل شئ، ويصبر على كل شئ (1كو 13).. فإذا اعتبرنا أن الإختيار نقطة على خط الحياة الزوجية، فإن عملية الإكتشاف المستمر لشريك الحياة هى خط الحياة الزوجية كلها، وبدونها لا يتحقق نجاح الحياة العائلية.  *


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا mina1 على المعلومات القيمه دى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mina1 (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردك يا w_candyshop_s


----------



## bondok (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا mina1 على المعلومات القيمه دى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## jim_halim (20 مارس 2007)

سلام و نعمة ... 

موضوع جامد بجد يا أخي mina1  

شكراً ليك .. 

​


----------



## mina1 (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردك يا بندق


----------



## mina1 (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردك يا jim_halim


----------



## fullaty (20 مارس 2007)

موضوع حلو اوى بس انا ليا لو سمحت راى صغير بس هو ان لازم التعارف يبقى قبل فترة الخطوبة والتعارف السليم وليس التعارف الشكلى لان ممكن من بداية التعارف تبقى فى فروق جوهرية لو عرفها كل من الطرفين ماكان احد منهم قام بخطوة الخطوبة اصلا
وده برضة عشان نحمى الفتاه من تكرار الخطوبات وفكها لان الفتاه فى مجتمعنا بيتعد عليها عدد الخطوبات السابقة على الزواج
ومرة تانية موضوعك حلو اوى ومفيد كمان ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## mina1 (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردك يا فيبى 
وانا احترم رأيك ووجهة نظرك


----------



## Bino (21 مارس 2007)

أولاً : شكراً يا مينا على نقلك للوعظه الرئعه ديه
ثانياً : قولى مبرووووووك رغم انه لسه بدرى بس مش اشكال


----------



## mina1 (21 مارس 2007)

Bino قال:


> أولاً : شكراً يا مينا على نقلك للوعظه الرئعه ديه
> ثانياً : قولى مبرووووووك رغم انه لسه بدرى بس مش اشكال



ولا تزعل الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## Marmor (21 مارس 2007)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل والمفيد ده*


----------



## mina1 (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمرورك يا Marmor


----------



## merola (22 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااا على الموضوع اللى كلة افااااااااادة


----------



## mina1 (24 مارس 2007)

شكرا على ردك يا merola


----------



## غصن زيتون (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*مقاييس اختيار شريك الحياة*

مقاييس اختيار شريك الحياة
                      بقلم /  الانبا موسى 


       كثيراً ما يتساءل المقبلون على الزواج "كم يكون الفارق المثالى فى العمر بين الخطيبين؟" أو "هناك فارق تعليمى كبير بيننا فهل أوافق؟" أو "هى من عائلة أرستقراطية وأنا نشأت فى بيئة شعبية فهل يتناسب زواجنا".



       ليس لمثل هذه الأسئلة ردود محددة، فلا يمكن - مثلاً - أن نقرر مدى عمرياً معيناً بين الخطيبين يصلح أن يطبق فى كل حالات الإرتباط إنما هناك مقاييس عامة فى الإختيار من بينها فارق السن. 


مقاييس الإختيار الزيجى : 
        أ- مقاييس داخلية :
1- حد أدنى من التعاطف والتجاذب النفسى المتبادل. 
2- حد أدنى من التناسب فى الطباع. 
3- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على قيم أخلاقية أساسية. 
4- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على أهداف مشتركة فى الحياة. 
5- حد أدنى من التناسب الروحى. 

ب- مقاييس خارجية : 
1- الخصائص الجسمانية.
2- التناسب فى العمر. 
3- التناسب فى المستوى الثقافى والتعليمى. 
4- التناسب فى المستوى الاجتماعى. 
5- الإمكانات الإقتصادية اللازمة لإتمام الزواج. 
ويأتى القرار المناسب نتيجة للمحصلة النهائية لهذه المقاييس مجتمعة، ولكى يتمكن كل من الخطيبين من التأكد من صلاحية كل منهما للآخر ينبغى أن يأخذ فى الإعتبار الاحتياطات التالية:

1- الوضوح مع النفس : وبالتالى الصراحة التامة مع الآخر والمكاشفة المتبادلة بلا تمثيل، ولا تزييف للحقائق ولا إخفاء لأمور لها علاقة بحياتهما المشتركة المقبلة. 

2- إتاحة فرصة كافية للتعرف : كل واحد على طباع الآخر عن قرب من خلال الأحاديث، والمواقف والمفاجآت المختلفة، وهذا يتطلب أن تكون فترة الخطبة كافية، بلا تسرع ولا تعجل.

3- الإستعداد المتبادل لقبول الآخر المختلف : "عنى" والتكيف على طباعه حتى لو استلزم ذلك "منى" التنازل عن أمور أفضلها ولا تروق له، أو تعديل سلوكيات وإتجاهات تعوقنى عن التفاهم معه والتلاقى به.. هذا هو أهم احتياط يؤخذ فى الإعتبار من أجل زواج ناجح. 

4- تحكيم العقل وعدم الانجراف مع تيار العاطفة : حيث العاطفة الرومانسية خيالية، وتلتمس العذر لكل العيوب حتى الجوهرية منها، وتؤجل تصحيح الإتجاهات الخاطئة، وتضعف الإستعداد للتغير إلى الأفضل، فالعاطفة غير المتعقلة توهم الخطيبين بعدم وجود أية إختلافات، وتصور لهما استحالة حدوث أية مشكلات مستقبلية. 


        لو وضع كل خطيبين فى إعتبارهما هذه الإحتياطات الأربعة أو دربا نفسيهما على العمل بها، ثم أعادا النظر إلى المقاييس السابقة لصارت الرؤية أكثر وضوحاً، ولأختفى التردد فى صنع قرار الإرتباط. فمن كان لديهما استعداد قبول الاختلافات والتكيف عليها أمكنهما تحقيق التناسب الكافى الذى يؤدى غيابه إلى أغلب الخلافات الزوجية. 


        أما بقية المقاييس الداخلية الأخرى فيمكن اكتشافها بغير صعوبة مادام هناك الوضوح، والفرصة الكافية، والعقل الواعى، حيث يمكن بلا عناء التعرف على وجود قيم وأهداف مشتركة، أما التناسب الروحى فهذا أمر يمكن إكتشافه أيضاً من خلال المواقف المختلفة، ويمكن أيضاً أن يجتذب أحدهما الآخر للمسيح فيكون الزواج سبب خلاص مشترك. 


        المقاييس الداخلية للإختيار - إذن - تشكل الأساس الراسخ للزواج، ولكن لا ينبغى أن نتجاهل المقاييس الخارجية: فكلما كان السن متقارباً كلما كان ذلك أفضل ولكن ليست هذه هى القاعدة الثابتة، إذ تلعب ديناميكية الشخصية دورها المهم، فتوجد شخصيات قادرة على تجاوز فارق السن، 


        وشخصيات أخرى قد أصابتها شيخوخة نفسية مبكرة برغم صغر السن.. فالعبرة - إذن - بفاعلية الشخصية. 


        كذلك كلما كان هناك تقارب فى المستوى التعليمى كلما كان ذلك مفضلاً، ولكن هناك شخصيات ذات مستوى تعليمى أقل، ولكنها قادرة على تعويض نقص التعليم بمضاعفة التثقيف الذاتى، بينما هناك شخصيات أخرى متعلمة ولكنها غير قادرة على التفكير السليم والحوار الفعال، والنظرة الموضوعية للأمور، فالعبرة - إذن - بفاعلية الشخصية. 


       كذلك يفضل أن يكون المستوى الاجتماعى والاقتصادى بين الشريكين متقارباً حيث يمكن للعائلتين التعامل بحرية مادام المستوى متناسباً، ولكن العبرة بمدى الحب الحقيقى بين الزوجين حيث يتجاوز الحب كل الفوارق الإجتماعية، ولكن زيجات من هذا النوع قد تتحداها صعوبات فى التعامل بين العائلتين كلما كانت الفجوة كبيرة بين الطرفين.


        والخلاصة أنه يجب على المقبلين على الزواج التأكد من توافر المقاييس الداخلية، مع أغلب المقاييس الخارجية من أجل زواج ناجح.. وبرغم أن المحبة واستعداد قبول الآخر كما هو، ومن حيث هو، تتجاوز الفجوات، وتصالح المتناقضات، إلا أنه لا يفضل ضياع التناسب فى أكثر من مقياس خارجى واحد.. فقد نتجاوز عن فارق عمر كبير بعض الشئ، ولكن لا تتجاوز عن فارق تعليمى واجتماعى بأن واحد. 


أخيراً ينبغى أن نلتفت إلى ملاحظة مهمة.. إن إختيار شريك الحياة ليس إلا بداية لمرحلة طويلة من الإكتشاف المستمر لشخصية الآخر، والتكيف الدائم مع طباعه من خلال التفاهم والتنازل عن "تحيزاتى" حباً بالآخر الحب الذى يحتمل كل شئ، ويصبر على كل شئ (1كو 13).. فإذا اعتبرنا أن الإختيار نقطة على خط الحياة الزوجية، فإن عملية الإكتشاف المستمر لشريك الحياة هى خط الحياة الزوجية كلها، وبدونها لا يتحقق نجاح الحياة العائلية.


----------



## الانبا ونس (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقاييس اختيار شريك الحياة*

*جميل موضوعك واجمل نقطة 

تحكيم العقل وعدم الانجراف مع تيار العاطفة : حيث العاطفة الرومانسية خيالية، وتلتمس العذر لكل العيوب حتى الجوهرية منها، وتؤجل تصحيح الإتجاهات الخاطئة، وتضعف الإستعداد للتغير إلى الأفضل، فالعاطفة غير المتعقلة توهم الخطيبين بعدم وجود أية إختلافات، وتصور لهما استحالة حدوث أية مشكلات مستقبلية. 

شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## fullaty (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقاييس اختيار شريك الحياة*

ميرسى يا غصن على نقلك لينا الموضوع المهم ده

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sunny man (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقاييس اختيار شريك الحياة*

موضوع جميل جدا. ربنا يبارك خدمتك و ان شاء الله تبقى شجرة يا غصن


----------



## غصن زيتون (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقاييس اختيار شريك الحياة*

سلام ونعمة
اشكركم احبائى جميعا وربنا يحفظكم دائما 
على فكرة يا مان ممكن بعد فترة تلقينى شجرة فعلا .. مفيش مستحيل 
هههههههه
ربنا يباركم ​


----------



## أرزنا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مقاييس اختيار شريك الحياة*

*سلام المسيح:*

*شكرا على الموضوع والله يحميك*


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2008)

*مقاييس إختيار شريك الحياة للانبا موسي*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مقاييس إختيار شريك الحياة للانبا موسي 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كثيراً ما يتساءل المقبلون على الزواج "كم يكون الفارق المثالى فى العمر بين الخطيبين؟" أو "هناك فارق تعليمى كبير بيننا فهل أوافق؟" أو "هى من عائلة أرستقراطية وأنا نشأت فى بيئة شعبية فهل يتناسب زواجنا".



ليس لمثل هذه الأسئلة ردود محددة، فلا يمكن - مثلاً - أن نقرر مدى عمرياً معيناً بين الخطيبين يصلح أن يطبق فى كل حالات الإرتباط إنما هناك مقاييس عامة فى الإختيار من بينها فارق السن. 


مقاييس الإختيار الزيجى : 

أ- مقاييس داخلية :
1- حد أدنى من التعاطف والتجاذب النفسى المتبادل. 
2- حد أدنى من التناسب فى الطباع. 
3- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على قيم أخلاقية أساسية. 
4- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على أهداف مشتركة فى الحياة. 
5- حد أدنى من التناسب الروحى. 


ب- مقاييس خارجية : 

1- الخصائص الجسمانية.
2- التناسب فى العمر. 
3- التناسب فى المستوى الثقافى والتعليمى. 
4- التناسب فى المستوى الاجتماعى. 
5- الإمكانات الإقتصادية اللازمة لإتمام الزواج. 
ويأتى القرار المناسب نتيجة للمحصلة النهائية لهذه المقاييس مجتمعة، ولكى يتمكن كل من الخطيبين من التأكد من صلاحية كل منهما للآخر ينبغى أن يأخذ فى الإعتبار الاحتياطات التالية:

1- الوضوح مع النفس : وبالتالى الصراحة التامة مع الآخر والمكاشفة المتبادلة بلا تمثيل، ولا تزييف للحقائق ولا إخفاء لأمور لها علاقة بحياتهما المشتركة المقبلة. 

2- إتاحة فرصة كافية للتعرف : كل واحد على طباع الآخر عن قرب من خلال الأحاديث، والمواقف والمفاجآت المختلفة، وهذا يتطلب أن تكون فترة الخطبة كافية، بلا تسرع ولا تعجل.

3- الإستعداد المتبادل لقبول الآخر المختلف : "عنى" والتكيف على طباعه حتى لو استلزم ذلك "منى" التنازل عن أمور أفضلها ولا تروق له، أو تعديل سلوكيات وإتجاهات تعوقنى عن التفاهم معه والتلاقى به.. هذا هو أهم احتياط يؤخذ فى الإعتبار من أجل زواج ناجح. 

4- تحكيم العقل وعدم الانجراف مع تيار العاطفة : حيث العاطفة الرومانسية خيالية، وتلتمس العذر لكل العيوب حتى الجوهرية منها، وتؤجل تصحيح الإتجاهات الخاطئة، وتضعف الإستعداد للتغير إلى الأفضل، فالعاطفة غير المتعقلة توهم الخطيبين بعدم وجود أية إختلافات، وتصور لهما استحالة حدوث أية مشكلات مستقبلية. 


لو وضع كل خطيبين فى إعتبارهما هذه الإحتياطات الأربعة أو دربا نفسيهما على العمل بها، ثم أعادا النظر إلى المقاييس السابقة لصارت الرؤية أكثر وضوحاً، ولأختفى التردد فى صنع قرار الإرتباط. فمن كان لديهما استعداد قبول الاختلافات والتكيف عليها أمكنهما تحقيق التناسب الكافى الذى يؤدى غيابه إلى أغلب الخلافات الزوجية. 


أما بقية المقاييس الداخلية الأخرى فيمكن اكتشافها بغير صعوبة مادام هناك الوضوح، والفرصة الكافية، والعقل الواعى، حيث يمكن بلا عناء التعرف على وجود قيم وأهداف مشتركة، أما التناسب الروحى فهذا أمر يمكن إكتشافه أيضاً من خلال المواقف المختلفة، ويمكن أيضاً أن يجتذب أحدهما الآخر للمسيح فيكون الزواج سبب خلاص مشترك. 


المقاييس الداخلية للإختيار - إذن - تشكل الأساس الراسخ للزواج، ولكن لا ينبغى أن نتجاهل المقاييس الخارجية: فكلما كان السن متقارباً كلما كان ذلك أفضل ولكن ليست هذه هى القاعدة الثابتة، إذ تلعب ديناميكية الشخصية دورها المهم، فتوجد شخصيات قادرة على تجاوز فارق السن، 


وشخصيات أخرى قد أصابتها شيخوخة نفسية مبكرة برغم صغر السن.. فالعبرة - إذن - بفاعلية الشخصية. 


كذلك كلما كان هناك تقارب فى المستوى التعليمى كلما كان ذلك مفضلاً، ولكن هناك شخصيات ذات مستوى تعليمى أقل، ولكنها قادرة على تعويض نقص التعليم بمضاعفة التثقيف الذاتى، بينما هناك شخصيات أخرى متعلمة ولكنها غير قادرة على التفكير السليم والحوار الفعال، والنظرة الموضوعية للأمور، فالعبرة - إذن - بفاعلية الشخصية. 


كذلك يفضل أن يكون المستوى الاجتماعى والاقتصادى بين الشريكين متقارباً حيث يمكن للعائلتين التعامل بحرية مادام المستوى متناسباً، ولكن العبرة بمدى الحب الحقيقى بين الزوجين حيث يتجاوز الحب كل الفوارق الإجتماعية، ولكن زيجات من هذا النوع قد تتحداها صعوبات فى التعامل بين العائلتين كلما كانت الفجوة كبيرة بين الطرفين.


والخلاصة أنه يجب على المقبلين على الزواج التأكد من توافر المقاييس الداخلية، مع أغلب المقاييس الخارجية من أجل زواج ناجح.. وبرغم أن المحبة واستعداد قبول الآخر كما هو، ومن حيث هو، تتجاوز الفجوات، وتصالح المتناقضات، إلا أنه لا يفضل ضياع التناسب فى أكثر من مقياس خارجى واحد.. فقد نتجاوز عن فارق عمر كبير بعض الشئ، ولكن لا تتجاوز عن فارق تعليمى واجتماعى بأن واحد. 


أخيراً ينبغى أن نلتفت إلى ملاحظة مهمة.. إن إختيار شريك الحياة ليس إلا بداية لمرحلة طويلة من الإكتشاف المستمر لشخصية الآخر، والتكيف الدائم مع طباعه من خلال التفاهم والتنازل عن "تحيزاتى" حباً بالآخر الحب الذى يحتمل كل شئ، ويصبر على كل شئ (1كو 13).. فإذا اعتبرنا أن الإختيار نقطة على خط الحياة الزوجية، فإن عملية الإكتشاف المستمر لشريك الحياة هى خط الحياة الزوجية كلها، وبدونها لا يتحقق نجاح ال العائليه
__________________​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مقاييس إختيار شريك الحياة للانبا موسي*

مووووووووووع مهم جداً يا كاندى ......ميررررسى يا قمرنا وربنا معاكى .


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مقاييس إختيار شريك الحياة للانبا موسي*



Dona Nabil قال:


> مووووووووووع مهم جداً يا كاندى ......ميررررسى يا قمرنا وربنا معاكى .




ميرسى يا دونتى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2008)

مقاييس إختيار شريك الحياة ​ 
كثيراً ما يتساءل المقبلون على الزواج "كم يكون الفارق المثالى فى العمر بين الخطيبين؟" أو "هناك فارق تعليمى كبير بيننا فهل أوافق؟" أو "هى من عائلة أرستقراطية وأنا نشأت فى بيئة شعبية فهل يتناسب زواجنا".
ليس لمثل هذه الأسئلة ردود محددة، فلا يمكن - مثلاً - أن نقرر مدى عمرياً معيناً بين الخطيبين يصلح أن يطبق فى كل حالات الإرتباط إنما هناك مقاييس عامة فى الإختيار من بينها فارق السن.​ 
مقاييس الإختيار الزيجى : 
أ- مقاييس داخلية :
1- حد أدنى من التعاطف والتجاذب النفسى المتبادل. 
2- حد أدنى من التناسب فى الطباع. 
3- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على قيم أخلاقية أساسية. 
4- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على أهداف مشتركة فى الحياة. 
5- حد أدنى من التناسب الروحى. ​

ب- مقاييس خارجية : 
1- الخصائص الجسمانية.
2- التناسب فى العمر. 
3- التناسب فى المستوى الثقافى والتعليمى. 
4- التناسب فى المستوى الاجتماعى. 
5- الإمكانات الإقتصادية اللازمة لإتمام الزواج. 
ويأتى القرار المناسب نتيجة للمحصلة النهائية لهذه المقاييس مجتمعة، 
ولكى يتمكن كل من الخطيبين من التأكد من صلاحية كل منهما للآخر ينبغى أن يأخذ فى الإعتبار الاحتياطات التالية:​ 
1- الوضوح مع النفس : وبالتالى الصراحة التامة مع الآخر والمكاشفة المتبادلة بلا تمثيل، ولا تزييف للحقائق ولا إخفاء لأمور لها علاقة بحياتهما المشتركة المقبلة. ​ 
2- إتاحة فرصة كافية للتعرف : كل واحد على طباع الآخر عن قرب من خلال الأحاديث، والمواقف والمفاجآت المختلفة، وهذا يتطلب أن تكون فترة الخطبة كافية، بلا تسرع ولا تعجل.​ 
3- الإستعداد المتبادل لقبول الآخر المختلف : "عنى" والتكيف على طباعه حتى لو استلزم ذلك "منى" التنازل عن أمور أفضلها ولا تروق له، أو تعديل سلوكيات وإتجاهات تعوقنى عن التفاهم معه والتلاقى به.. هذا هو أهم احتياط يؤخذ فى الإعتبار من أجل زواج ناجح. ​ 
4- تحكيم العقل وعدم الانجراف مع تيار العاطفة : حيث العاطفة الرومانسية خيالية، وتلتمس العذر لكل العيوب حتى الجوهرية منها، وتؤجل تصحيح الإتجاهات الخاطئة، وتضعف الإستعداد للتغير إلى الأفضل، فالعاطفة غير المتعقلة توهم الخطيبين بعدم وجود أية إختلافات، وتصور لهما استحالة حدوث أية مشكلات مستقبلية. ​ 
لو وضع كل خطيبين فى إعتبارهما هذه الإحتياطات الأربعة أو دربا نفسيهما على العمل بها، ثم أعادا النظر إلى المقاييس السابقة لصارت الرؤية أكثر وضوحاً، ولأختفى التردد فى صنع قرار الإرتباط. فمن كان لديهما استعداد قبول الاختلافات والتكيف عليها أمكنهما تحقيق التناسب الكافى الذى يؤدى غيابه إلى أغلب الخلافات الزوجية. ​ 
أما بقية المقاييس الداخلية الأخرى فيمكن اكتشافها بغير صعوبة مادام هناك الوضوح، والفرصة الكافية، والعقل الواعى، حيث يمكن بلا عناء التعرف على وجود قيم وأهداف مشتركة، أما التناسب الروحى فهذا أمر يمكن إكتشافه أيضاً من خلال المواقف المختلفة، ويمكن أيضاً أن يجتذب أحدهما الآخر للمسيح فيكون الزواج سبب خلاص مشترك. ​ 
المقاييس الداخلية للإختيار - إذن - تشكل الأساس الراسخ للزواج، ولكن لا ينبغى أن نتجاهل المقاييس الخارجية: فكلما كان السن متقارباً كلما كان ذلك أفضل ولكن ليست هذه هى القاعدة الثابتة، إذ تلعب ديناميكية الشخصية دورها المهم، فتوجد شخصيات قادرة على تجاوز فارق السن، ​ 

وشخصيات أخرى قد أصابتها شيخوخة نفسية مبكرة برغم صغر السن.. فالعبرة - إذن - بفاعلية الشخصية. ​ 

كذلك كلما كان هناك تقارب فى المستوى التعليمى كلما كان ذلك مفضلاً، ولكن هناك شخصيات ذات مستوى تعليمى أقل، ولكنها قادرة على تعويض نقص التعليم بمضاعفة التثقيف الذاتى، بينما هناك شخصيات أخرى متعلمة ولكنها غير قادرة على التفكير السليم والحوار الفعال، والنظرة الموضوعية للأمور، فالعبرة - إذن - بفاعلية الشخصية. ​ 

كذلك يفضل أن يكون المستوى الاجتماعى والاقتصادى بين الشريكين متقارباً حيث يمكن للعائلتين التعامل بحرية مادام المستوى متناسباً، ولكن العبرة بمدى الحب الحقيقى بين الزوجين حيث يتجاوز الحب كل الفوارق الإجتماعية، ولكن زيجات من هذا النوع قد تتحداها صعوبات فى التعامل بين العائلتين كلما كانت الفجوة كبيرة بين الطرفين.​ 

والخلاصة أنه يجب على المقبلين على الزواج التأكد من توافر المقاييس الداخلية، مع أغلب المقاييس الخارجية من أجل زواج ناجح.. وبرغم أن المحبة واستعداد قبول الآخر كما هو، ومن حيث هو، تتجاوز الفجوات، وتصالح المتناقضات، إلا أنه لا يفضل ضياع التناسب فى أكثر من مقياس خارجى واحد.. فقد نتجاوز عن فارق عمر كبير بعض الشئ، ولكن لا تتجاوز عن فارق تعليمى واجتماعى بأن واحد. ​ 

أخيراً ينبغى أن نلتفت إلى ملاحظة مهمة.. إن إختيار شريك الحياة ليس إلا بداية لمرحلة طويلة من الإكتشاف المستمر لشخصية الآخر، والتكيف الدائم مع طباعه من خلال التفاهم والتنازل عن "تحيزاتى" حباً بالآخر الحب الذى يحتمل كل شئ، ويصبر على كل شئ (1كو 13).. فإذا اعتبرنا أن الإختيار نقطة على خط الحياة الزوجية، فإن عملية الإكتشاف المستمر لشريك الحياة هى خط الحياة الزوجية كلها، وبدونها لا يتحقق نجاح الحياة العائلية. ​ 

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع حاز على اعجابكم 

خاص بـــــ:download:ـــــ​جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## candy shop (21 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا كوكو

شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## yerigagarin (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*الله ينور عليك يا كوكومان
انت جبت الخلاصه

تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كوكو​
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا ليك​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا كاندى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *الله ينور عليك يا كوكومان*
> 
> *انت جبت الخلاصه*​
> *تسلم ايدك*​


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا باشا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## rana1981 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل وبشكرك على المواضيع المهمة والمفيدة يلي بتكتبها دائما*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا رنا 
وعلى تشجيعك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرررسى على الموضوع يا كوكو مان وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## sandy86 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا  على الموضوع الجميل​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى على الموضوع يا كوكو مان وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

sandy86 قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل​*​


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك ياساندى  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## SALVATION (22 سبتمبر 2008)

_



الوضوح مع النفس : وبالتالى الصراحة التامة مع الآخر والمكاشفة المتبادلة بلا تمثيل، ولا تزييف للحقائق ولا إخفاء لأمور لها علاقة بحياتهما المشتركة المقبلة.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

موضوع جمييييل كوكو 
ربنا يعوضك 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا تونى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## viviane tarek (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على موضوعك يا كوكو

موضوع فعلا" جامد موت

وصح 100% 

فعلا موضوع مفيد ويا ريت يتعلم منة الشباب

ربنا يبارك حياتك ياكوكو
ششششششككككككككرررررررااااااا"""""""""""""""


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىى على مرووورك يا فيفيان 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2010)

*نصايح جميله ومهمه *
*ينقل لقسم الاجتماعي*​


----------

